# Boston Butt Roast



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

This is great bar b que or tacos, or whatever

one boston butt roast (debone)

one pound bacon

onw onion, or chopped onion spice

liquid somoke

garlic powder

season roast withe garlic, sat, pepper and onions.

wrap in tin foil and place bacon strips on top of roast. Cover the whole roast.

sprinkle with liqid smoke and more garlic.

close the tin foil but leave a small opening at the top.

put on grill ( using charcole) with small pieces of a pecan limb.

FINE!!!

the pecan gives it a beautiful taste...


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I just pulled one I smoked low and slow for 14 hrs. Excellent!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

did you do it as above?


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *jamesc (7/24/2009)*This is great bar b que or tacos, or whatever
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds pretty divine but a cooking temperature and time would really help!


----------

